# Bray Dunes - France



## GHOSTBUSTER (Aug 23, 2009)

We visited Bray Dunes in France in 2008.

On the beach at Bray Dunes are numerous World War II German sea defence bunkers. Some are in a great state of dis-repair and are sinking into the sand. Others are more intact and perfect for exploring.

Here are some of the photographs from our visit.

























































Imagine the size of the gun!!


----------



## DigitalNoise (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome stuff, but bigger pics next time, I wanna see more!


----------



## GHOSTBUSTER (Aug 24, 2009)

*soz*



DigitalNoise said:


> Awesome stuff, but bigger pics next time, I wanna see more!



On the case now of enlarging them. It was only my second thread and was not sure how they would come out. 

Hope you enjoy them once i have do it.


----------



## karmamarshmallow (Aug 24, 2009)

The photos look so much better since you enlarged them.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 25, 2009)

Look dam impressive, was there any way in them to look inside.


----------



## GHOSTBUSTER (Aug 25, 2009)

night crawler said:


> Look dam impressive, was there any way in them to look inside.



Yer these are all totally open to walk round freely. Dont think france believe in Health and safety to much. Although there is no danger walking round them. 

There is also a large complex of buildings beyond the Dunes to explore. But the day we went they were doing some sort of cadet training there and we did'nt want to get in the way.

It is well worth a visit if you are ever in France. And we plan on visiting again soon.  :icon_evil


----------



## MaBs (Aug 25, 2009)

It looks like the set from saving private ryan! 

Interesting pictures!


----------



## GHOSTBUSTER (Aug 26, 2009)

MaBs said:


> It looks like the set from saving private ryan!
> 
> Interesting pictures!



My favourite film!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, those are really impressive. Love the way some of them look like fossilised tanks! 
Nice find and pics, Ghostbuster.


----------



## mk1kebab (Aug 27, 2009)

nice find! i explored loads when I was near Lorient last, in 1 I found a very faint and flakey painting of a german swastika flag with lots of german writing around it! i took a photo but it came out too dark! (before digital cameras i couldnt check if it was alright)  im going on holiday near the same area in a week so I will be looking for more to explore!


----------

